# Yankee Fan falls from Seat to the Net



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't know how far he fell but here is what I saw.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

He was not going after a foul ball. I believe he's going to be in trouble for this


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I think he landed on his face. He also ripped the screen open


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

They said he fell from the upper deck . Ouch.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Correction. He may have jumped. Unhappy Yankee fan?

He fell from about 30 to 35 feet according to the news.

And he was arrested
Fan Arrested After Jump at Stadium
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/10/sports/baseball/10fan.html


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Someone nearly died, no need to crack stupid jokes, this could have been a major tragedy.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

ayalbaram said:


> Someone nearly died, no need to crack stupid jokes, this could have been a major tragedy.


He didn't nearly die. He didn't even break a bone. And the Yankees were laughing at the guy . That makes it funny. 
I would only do this because of what I heard after the fact. His friends told him to do it on a dare. If he was hurt you wouldn't hear me making jokes. The guy is an idiot but it's not the first time a Yankee fan has tried this.
"People think we threw him off, but we're all best friends, so I don't think that would ever happen," said 20-year-old Giusseppe Tripi, another one of Harper's friends.

Det. Kevin Czartoryski said Harper was arrested and police expect to charge him with reckless endangerment, criminal mischief, criminal trespass and disorderly conduct. 
Now that's funny.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is part of the video. They don't show the whole thing.
http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/...t_id=1164624&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is the last guy they did this a few years ago at Yankee Stadium.
http://espn.go.com/media/mlb/2000/0526/photo/a_nyfan.jpg

According to ESPN he jumped about 40 feet.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

The newscast I saw said he told a friend he was going to test the net & jumped. He should be fined & barred from the stadium.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Must have been an exciting game--not.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

It would have been funnier if it was Don Zimmer.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

He Fell just like the Yankees team is doing only thing is the Yankees don't have a Net under them :lol:


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Msguy said:


> He Fell just like the Yankees team is doing only thing is the Yankees don't have a Net under them :lol:


So true. But Hey. I want the cubs in the World Series. Cubs vs Red Sox.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Msguy said:


> He Fell just like the Yankees team is doing only thing is the Yankees don't have a Net under them :lol:


First of all we really need to stop saying the idiot "fell", since he jumped on purpose trying to show off.

Secondly, even though the Yanks aren't on fire or anything I think they at least have a record over .500 and aren't that many games back in their division at the moment. And the Cubs......what's their record again? And how far out of the playoff chase are they? No offense, but I don't think Cubs fans should be commenting on how far the Yanks have "fallen" at this time.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> First of all we really need to stop saying the idiot "fell", since he jumped on purpose trying to show off.
> 
> Secondly, even though the Yanks aren't on fire or anything I think they at least have a record over .500 and aren't that many games back in their division at the moment. And the Cubs......what's their record again? And how far out of the playoff chase are they? No offense, but I don't think Cubs fans should be commenting on how far the Yanks have "fallen" at this time.


First of all i think that what happened is unfortunate and I hope that the guy is not hurt more seriously than we believe. But understand that it is difficult for a Red Sox fan to pass up an opportunity to poke fun at the Yankees---particularly after all the jokes at our expense over the years.

And we have often commisserated with Cub fans. After all of the "original" 16 teams only the two Chicago teams had a longer championship drought than the Red Sox.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Msguy said:


> He Fell just like the Yankees team is doing only thing is the Yankees don't have a Net under them :lol:


Did you ever see the video of the guy who called ESPN saying he was Steve Bartman? (Cubs fans know who he is)ESPN was talking about interviewing him and said he was going to talk to them at the top of the hour. I have it on tape here someplace. He calls in and I thought it was him. He was good. He talked about 5 minutes and then used some kind of Howard Stern reference. The host said something like "He fooled us" . It was so funny. If I can find it I will post the video caps. 
I don't think the cubs player would have caught the ball anyway


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> First of all we really need to stop saying the idiot "fell", since he jumped on purpose trying to show off.
> 
> Secondly, even though the Yanks aren't on fire or anything I think they at least have a record over .500 and aren't that many games back in their division at the moment. And the Cubs......what's their record again? And how far out of the playoff chase are they? No offense, but I don't think Cubs fans should be commenting on how far the Yanks have "fallen" at this time.


Yeah but the Yankees have a high payrole. That's why other teams are loving the fall of the team.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It took balls and lots of beer for this idiot to take a crack at doing that. I wouldn't have batted an eye if I had been sitting right behind him. I tend to let stupid people do their thing and watch it on the news at 11. I've always said that stupitiy should be painful or expensive, and it this case, it should be both. The major-league wedgie that security gave this idiot when they hauled his butt back over the railing may take days for a proctologist to dig out, and he'll be flossng with a thong for weeks to come.

Bring back field streaking - it was more fun to watch! :grin:

Idiots: entertainment for the rest of us. :


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

mainedish said:


> Yeah but the Yankees have a high payrole. That's why other teams are loving the fall of the team.


Yeah and they don't even really have to fall very far, heck just stumble a little! :lol: Actually people hate the Yankees because they win too much. Sure they love to point at the payroll as the "excuse" as to why their favorite team can't win as much. But let's be honest payroll doesn't necessarily mean jack. Just look at the Yankees teams from the early 80's to the mid nineties, they still had the money but didn't win a thing. That and there are other teams that currently have high payrolls currently that don't have great records, so payroll is only part of the equation and not necessarily the most important IMO.


----------

